# Raleigh



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't think you're going to be able to give her up when it comes time for her to go!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It has been sooo easy to fall in love with her!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

You still have room for a fourth!!! LOL!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hahahhaha....no permanent 4th!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty soon baby Tyson will be home and we'll be up to 3, and I swear I'm going to punch the next person who tells me we're insane and we don't need another dog! Believe me, I've been hearing it enough this past week! These people are obviously NOT normal! LOL!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Perhaps some sibling rivalry 'mom' ?????
hahahahahahahahhahaha


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't know how I'm going to make it another 10 days of them being here! My last nerve is about to be plucked! I'm a boiling pot right now! LOL!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness Raleigh is a real cutie. Someone is going to fall in love with Raleigh very fast.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

What a Cute Face! I love that tiny tongue! I laughed right out loud han I saw her face...


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

No fair, you are torturing us with cuteness.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is a doll!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I loves me a labbie! She is darling!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a little cutie!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> I loves me a labbie! She is darling!


You gave me fair warning and YOU WERE RIGHT!!!! LOL:wavey:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Good thing you live waaaayyyy up there and I am waaaaaayyy down here. She is a doll. And I love the name!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Raleigh sure is a cutie! I forget why you have her?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hmmmm. I checked again and yep - she is still really cute!!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She will be here for a couple more weeks.
She is a potential show puppy for Cedarwood Kennel. I am socializing and teaching basic house manners for Nancy. Nancy lives out in the country, is in her busy season for work....so she called and asked if I would help out. <twist my arm why doncha!>
She has been a joy of a puppy - smart, inquisitive, fun and quite the cuddle bug...I understand her brother is a sweetie too!
This weeks agenda includes another trip to explore elevators and parking garages. Now that she is more confident and sure footed, there are some open backed stairs that I need to visit with her too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I thought that's what it was. She is a sweetie baby.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that antler chew is going to last Raleigh a VERY long time. What a cute pup.



LibertyME said:


> She will be here for a couple more weeks.
> She is a potential show puppy for Cedarwood Kennel. I am socializing and teaching basic house manners for Nancy. Nancy lives out in the country, is in her busy season for work....so she called and asked if I would help out. <twist my arm why doncha!>
> She has been a joy of a puppy - smart, inquisitive, fun and quite the cuddle bug...I understand her brother is a sweetie too!
> This weeks agenda includes another trip to explore elevators and parking garages. Now that she is more confident and sure footed, there are some open backed stairs that I need to visit with her too.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

That's the MOOSE antler! Hahahaha, she could sleep in it, how funny
And her coat looks like mink in that 1st pic, what a love :smooch:


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Mary, you can send me the pup AND the antler Finn wants the antler; I want Raleigh!


----------

